# Abschliessbares günstiges Gehäuse



## aargau (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin derzeit daran bei uns zu Hause das gesammte Netzwerk zu erneuern u.A. wurden einige neue Dosen montiert. 
Nun ist es so das die Switches so wie Patchpanel und Server bis jetzt in einem Schrank stand, welcher Abschliessbar war. Dieser ist nun aber beim umbau kaput gegangen. Nun Suche ich eine günstige möglichkeit die Netzwerktechnik zu Schützen. Wir haben hier bei uns leider öfters Jugentliche, welche es schon mal versucht haben die Externe HDD zu Kopieren.

Zum Server: Der Server ist ein altes Notebook welches nicht mal mehr ein Display hat. Bitte nun keine sätze von wegen sinnvoll / nicht sinnvoll! Benüglich der Stromverschwendung ist dies die beste möglichkeit und dank guter Kühlung lauft auch die Interne HDD seit Jahren!

Nun wie gesagt ich suche irgend was, worein ich den Server (Notebook), 2 Externe HDDs, ein 16Port Switch und ein Patchpanel verbauen kann, welches nicht ohne Gewalt zu öffnen ist.
Hatt jemand eine Idee was ich da am besten nehme was auch noch günstig ist?
Könnte ich da irgendwas selbst bauen?

Alternativ zu dieser Idee fällt mir nur ein die HDD zu Verschlüsseln, dies ist allerdings CPU lastig und kommt imfalle eines Stromunterbruchs zu einem Bluescreen auf dem Server was sehr unpraktisch ist.

PS: kA ob dies das richtige unterforum ist


----------



## Maxm123 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich würde mir eins von den besorgen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/19-Rack-15HE-Ser...puter_Peripherie_Netzwerk?hash=item2556c3f1d5

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rittal-Server-Ra...puter_Peripherie_Netzwerk?hash=item2a0216f76e

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rittal-Server-Ra...ViewItemQQptZBüroschränke?hash=item19b72bc48d

http://computer.shop.ebay.de/i.html...ksid=p3286.m270.l1311&_odkw=rack&_osacat=3703


----------



## aargau (24. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!
Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, jedoch ist das Problem das ich aus der Schweiz bin und es hier einfach keine anständigen, gebrauchte zu Kaufen gibt, die auch noch Zahlbar sind. 

Gibt es nicht sonst irgend was, das abschliessbar ist, nicht zu teuer?

Alternativ müsste ich wohl einfach den USB Anschluss direkt anlöten  Dann würde ich es auch sofort bemerken wenn jemand was gemacht hat


----------



## Enumerator (24. Oktober 2009)

Wie wär's mit IKEA? Die Technik würde sich doch wunderbar in einer hübschen Kommode machen  - oder einem Sekretär...


----------



## PC Heini (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Nachbar 

Wenn Du vom selbstbau her die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich aus alten PC Gehäusen was machen. 
Besuche auch mal die Sammelstelle der Gemeinde. Vlt steht dort was brauchbares rum.


----------



## aargau (24. Oktober 2009)

IKEA wäre bestimmt eine gute idee, werde da mal vorbeischauen ob sie was haben.

PC Gehäuse ist auch eine gute idee, da würde bestimmt keiner auf die idee Kommen das da einfach ein Notebook mit externer HDD drinnsteckt 
Zuhause habe ich aber leider momentan keines mehr, welches ich nicht brauche (erst vor ein paar Wochen entsorgt) und bei uns auf der Gemeinde gibt es leider keine Sammelstelle mehr für Elektronik sachen, da wo es eine gibt es es Verboten dinge mitzunehmen


----------

